# New TPMS learning procedure, not relearn.



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you change the TPMS Sensors for New or Same Sensors as OEM ?
We need more pertanent Information ..

Same Sensors Same Location ..Your good to go ,,Guessing about this 

Canuckland Orlando are only in Canuckland so you will need to reach out to a Canuckland Authorized Distributor about the proper procedure for your only in canuckland Orlando and those TPMS Sensors !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe everyone uses the same TPMS sensors so it should just be a matter of using the learn tool to learn and set the sensor positions.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Have I lost my mind (always possible)......I thought we concluded a couple months ago the Canadian spec. Cruzes' did not have TPMS.

Help an old guy out here.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Have I lost my mind (always possible)......I thought we concluded a couple months ago the Canadian spec. Cruzes' did not have TPMS.
> 
> Help an old guy out here.
> 
> Rob


Reading OP's signature, he doesn't have a Cruze anymore but is asking about the TPMS on a 2015 Orlando, which is a Canada only vehicle.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Reading OP's signature, he doesn't have a Cruze anymore but is asking about the TPMS on a 2015 Orlando, which is a Canada only vehicle.


Allrighty then.

Rob


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Robby said:


> Have I lost my mind (always possible)......I thought we concluded a couple months ago the Canadian spec. Cruzes' did not have TPMS.
> 
> Help an old guy out here.
> 
> Rob


My 2015 Eco has them, all of my vehicles from GM have them, 09 Vibe, 13 Seirra too. I just know that TPMS is not legislated here in Canada.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> My 2015 Eco has them, all of my vehicles from GM have them, 09 Vibe, 13 Seirra too. I just know that TPMS is not legislated here in Canada.


Do you get just a generic TPMS warning, which leaves you to check each tire when it comes on, or do you see tire pressure for each tire?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Do you get just a generic TPMS warning, which leaves you to check each tire when it comes on, or do you see tire pressure for each tire?


My 2014 Diesel Cruze has sensors for each tire and tells me on the DIC the pressure for each tire and notifies me with a warning which one is dangerously low.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Each wheel reports it's pressure reading independently. TPMS is an option here vs a legislated safety feature down south. So far, the Orlando shares everything with the Cruze, including all switch gear and controls, gauge cluster/centre console, tire size, same bolt pattern as the CTD. I have a set of winter tires mounted on steel wheels with TPMS sensors that I need to register with the car. I'm curious if the learning and relearning procedure is the same. I'm certain that I do need the handheld tool that is listed in other threads.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It's the same procedure whether new or rotated on almost all GM vehicles. Initiating the relearn might change, but after that it's the same. You can do it without the triggering tool and just let air out slowly from each tire until it honks at you.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a go!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> It's the same procedure whether new or rotated on almost all GM vehicles. Initiating the relearn might change, but after that it's the same. You can do it without the triggering tool and just let air out slowly from each tire until it honks at you.


The air out of the tire method doesn't work with 2012s and newer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a trick for ya ...pop the hood . Detach the - battery cable for about 3 minutes and attach said cable to the battery ...walk around to the drivers door open the drivers door .. get into said Canuckland Orlando ..Start Canuckland Orlando ... put Canuckland Orlando into drive and drive around the Block a few times and yer TPMS Sensors are Relearned ....The End .................


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP - give Brian v's method a shot.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Brian, I tried your suggestion out. Perhaps I did not go out on a long enough drive as my TPMS is not functioning yet, but I will give it another go later on.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> The air out of the tire method doesn't work with 2012s and newer.



huh. didn't know. Did it to a '13 malibu and it worked, but its possible that the dude didn't know what year his car was.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> huh. didn't know. Did it to a '13 malibu and it worked, but its possible that the dude didn't know what year his car was.


It's also possible this was phased out over multiple model years depending on the model.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know whom installed the winter tyres ?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I just bought the tool off of Amazon. It worked great. I have separate tires and wheels for my winter set. Tool cost was around $85. (Basically same operation either way).

http://www.amazon.com/Kent-Moore-EL-50448-Pressure-Monitor-Activation/dp/B00A3UNYW8


----------

